
Adobe Warns Customers of Potential Legal Action for Using Older App Versions - hising
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/adobe-warns-customers-of-potential-legal-action-for-using-older-versions-of-creative-cloud-apps.2181197/
======
halis
Don't negotiate with terrorists. Just cancel and refuse to do business with
Adobe for the rest of your life.

------
seanalltogether
Did Adobe acquire a license for end-users to use dolby technologies or a
license for Adobe to distribute dolby technologies? It seems weird that there
would be a time limit on a license to _use_ features, whereas time limits on
distribution is common.

